# The bike of Christmas past



## mike j (Dec 15, 2013)

Picked up this very crusty 38 Elgin at Trextertown. Very rough, but pretty solid & complete. One of my bargaining points with the seller was that I would have to find a back way out as it was too embarrassing to roll this one past everyone. Posted this one as my halloween contribution, now it's going for Christmas. Getting a lot of mileage out of her & she's not even ridable yet. Everything seemed original, seat, wheels, headbadge, but no truss rods, carrier, & fender not drilled for a light. Did these bikes come w/o them, all photo's that I've seem show them on the bikes? Waiting for tires & may add subtle Elgin striping. Bicycle Belle had posted a similar bike that I liked, done that way.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 15, 2013)

mike j ... am diggin' the 'bike of Christmas past' ... most excellent ............


----------



## TammyN (Dec 15, 2013)

Great photo! That bike's looking good.


----------



## TammyN (Dec 15, 2013)

Great photo! That bike's looking good.


----------



## bellatory (Dec 20, 2013)

So far wonderful job on restoring it! Cant say it looked old at all. Just the tires are left.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 21, 2013)

Your bike came with or without truss rods and head lights. If it had a headlight, the fender has a flatted area where the screw holes are.  I think that I may have an extra set of truss rods that I can sell or trade.


----------



## mike j (Dec 22, 2013)

Fat tire trader, Thanks for the info. From those pages it appears that I may have a Sears bargain special. Just got the tires yesterday, when I get it together & see how it looks, I might want to add truss rods.


----------

